# My cat



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

This is porsha he is 7 , had him since he was about 1-2 days old, we found him in a barn alongside his mum and sister who had been killed by a fox, 

He is his own boss listens to nothing we say, does as he pleases. Hates being stroked and thinks he is a dog  

Basically the most unsociable cat on the planet, but gorgeous all the same 

he wore that collar for approx 1 minute


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

He is divine - all three pictures are stunning x 

What a lucky puss he is to have found you!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww hes lovely


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww he's lovely


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

ooo hes a handsome boy isnt he ? fabulous !


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Very handsome cat


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a handsome fella, and he knows it by the look on his face !!!!!......


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

awww, he's really gorgeous


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

He's very lovely. It must have been quite a job raising him without his mum from such a tiny age but he certainly doesn't look as if he's suffered any ill-effects!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He is sooooo lovely....you have done a brilliant job in caring for him _


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Lulu's owner said:


> He's very lovely. It must have been quite a job raising him without his mum from such a tiny age but he certainly doesn't look as if he's suffered any ill-effects!


For the first few days he adopted a hippo pyjama case to snuggle up to then very very very oddly my dog produced milk for him !! Dont know if thats healthy or even right, but this is most prob the reason my cat thinks he is a dog !! 

He is pain but lovely also


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

He is very similar to my boy, Pharoah. Pharoah has blue eyes and is 7 yrs also. How is his hearing?? Many times, these white cats are deaf. Luckily, my boys hearing is fine but i've known of other blue eyed whites who are completely deaf. He's gorgeous, lovely photos!


----------

